# Removal of ivc filter



## quevedonmkk

Help please, 
does anyone know what code do i use for a removal of a inferior vena cava filter.   Thank you..


----------



## wsoler

Diagnosis: V58.81
ICD 9 Proc:  39.99
CPT: 37203, 75961
hope this helps


----------



## dpumford

You also should be able to use 36010 for the catheter placement.


----------

